# Covered Wagon birdhouse



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a pic of perty lil birdhouse I just finished. It is a pretty easy plan & I built most of the wagon from 1/2" plywood that I pried from pallets @ my job. I just sanded it down with the belt sander and stained it - this one is minwax golden oak stain - the one I am finishing now is a blue colored wood stain. I just love messin' w/ stuff like this.
I also included a pic of a birdhouse that I made from a Heineken mini keg. ENJOY!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that wagon is cool! Nice job and thanks for the look see! 

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Way Cool wagon
Reminds me somewhat of the old covered wagon TV lamps.

GAWD I'm gettin OLD


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Great Pics.*

Nice work Justin. Did you make the wagon wheels also? Also did you personally empty the keg before it was made into a bird house?


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Cool birdhouses. I really like the keg


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanx fellas! The wagon is a really simple build but it looks great when finished. I wish I could cut the wagon wheels my self but alas they we purchased -- I wound a really cool guy on ebay and after speaking w/ him I just started ordering directly from him (outside of ebay). He cuts all sizes out of MDF, Alder, & Oak.

Yeah - I'm afraid I did empty the keg, it was a very nice refreshment on these hot days but not all @ once - took me a couple of days. It's definitely a conversation piece ~~ everyon that has come over starts looking @ it like they can't believe what they're seeing.

btw - I did clean the keg out very good & added ventilation ~~ don't want any drunken birds flyin' around. lol


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Justin
You could even make some mail boxes with that wagon design.
They would look great.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I think I am going to have to get me a keg. it is HOT here too


----------



## BC Wood Worx (Jul 19, 2007)

cranbrook2 said:


> Nice work Justin
> You could even make some mail boxes with that wagon design.
> They would look great.



Thanx - the wagon is pretty dinky compared to the monster birdhouses you're building. I took a look @ your site ~~ love your work - biggest bird houses I've ever seen. Great stuff.


----------

